# 08/17/18 - Increased Gender Bias Reports



## 0589471

_(removed from all announcements and left here as reminder)_

In lieu of increased reports & issues with gender bias and conflicts within the forum, we are writing to make it known SAS does not condone bigotry of any kind, and would like to maintain the amicability of the community as a safe & inviting place for all it's members.

As such we will be enforcing those rules by closing any/all targeted threads such as the gender specific "All Women Want/Like" threads or any threads created with the purpose of venting about, listing off negative traits and blaming a specific group of peoples/sex/race/orientation for the cause of one's misfortunes.

Users are also strongly advised against making continuous derogatory or stereotypical comments and complaints against women/men/all gender identities and inciting conflicts over such. Warnings will be issued, as such activities are against forum guidelines.

*An extension added to bigotry rule to be included & who has it worse revision made.


----------

